# KHS Flight 220



## trek7100 (Jan 1, 2008)

Is the KHS Flight 220 a good entry level bike? Would about a 2007 for $220, in good condition, only minor scratches?


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

It's as basic and bottom of the pile components as you're gonna get. $220 isn't bad though considering some people sell used bikes older than some of us here for even more than they would cost when new. It looks like a good entry level bike but I think you're gonna outgrow it pretty quickly though.


----------



## trek7100 (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks I appreciate your input. I think I'll look for something else.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

I see you asking about several different bikes here. What is your budget? If you like KHS then look to the 500 or higher for a good entry level if you are thinking you will be serious about cycling. I would stay away from Sora or even Tiagra level bikes unless you are planning to just putz around the neighborhood.

I recently sold a 2001 KHS Flite 700 Shimano 105 bike for $500, they can be found for more or less. Good bikes though.


----------

